# Model 92 ID help



## aof1 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a Model 92 with frame mounted safety,mag release low on grip frame near lanyard loop. Pist Mod 92 Cal 9 para and Beretta on left hand side of slide. 5 digit (numbers) on left side of frame. Right side is bare Was this made in Brazil? Appreciate any help. I bought this gun new in 1982 (?) but don't have box or manual.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta 92 information.

Beretta 92 - Gunpedia

Modern Firearms - Beretta 92


----------



## aof1 (Jun 13, 2011)

*ID*

Thanks for the reference. According to the sights, it is a 92 but not from Italy. No proof mark anywhere so it must be an early Taurus/Beretta.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Left side of slide marked - Pist Mod 92 Cal 9 para Beretta
Left side of frame - serial # 076xx Brazil
Right side of frame - Inter-American SAC'TO, CA.

Is it something like this above? If you can't find the Italian made serial number suffix/prefix from the link below it would have to be a Beretta made in Brazil, however, as noted above, if you don't have something similiar to the markings above the Brazil plant was making some inconsistent marked pistols.

Beretta Ask Us A Question


----------

